# Autosmart Finish vs Highstyle on interiors?



## rmac86 (Jun 6, 2013)

Need to know which is better for interior cloth and plastics. By better I mean what kind of finish does it leave and how is the durability? Appreciate that someone said Finish durability is pretty much non-existent on exterior trims, which is what made me go for Highstyle originally.

As said I already have Highstyle and currently use it on the exterior trims and I think it’s pretty good, just wondering if it’s really worth spending the £30 odd for Finish if Highstyle is going to do pretty much the same thing? Is there much difference between the “sheen” left by the two on interiors?

Also, does Finish work on cloth interiors?


Thanks,

R.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I would not use finish on cloth, its meant for plastics. Its good on interiors. Highstyle is not ideal for interiors at all. To shiny and the smell would be a bit much


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

I actually use HighStyle on my interior plastics - slightly glossy but I like that to be honest. Smell doesn't hang around for me so isn't a problem.


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

As long as it's buffed after, high style fine on interiors for me too. Besides, even when using finish, still needs a buff.


----------



## Kev-HC (May 22, 2012)

I prefer to use dash dandy on trim as it buffs to a satin shine and is not greasy at all.


----------



## v8soarer_1991 (May 31, 2009)

Prefer Finish.

You can use finish mixed with water for a one use only "one car" then it will separate and need to be thrown out for a natural finish on interiors.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

never had it separate on me , I use it 1:1 mix with water 
I'm not to keen on it on the dash , dash dandy is better lasting 
but finish is good for all the other interior plastics and door sills 
plus smells amazing , can be used as an air freshner but aint that long lasting


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

another vote for finish doesnt give that shine, just a clean looking plastic and as already mentioned smells bloody lovely.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Spanner in the works here...

TAC systems SEAL, comes concentrated so you can mix it to give the finish you like. 

I like slightly shiny, so I'm using it 4:1.


----------

